# Fable



## Flatlander (Sep 16, 2004)

for X-Box.  Anybody have it?  I just picked it up, heard it's supposed to be the RPG to end all RPGs.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 16, 2004)

They said taht about Sunmune for the Dreamcast  its the only reason i can think of geting a x-box


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 16, 2004)

...my reason for picking up an X-Box was Halo.......and now I just gotta wait til November 9th.....:fanboy:


----------



## Marginal (Sep 17, 2004)

flatlander said:
			
		

> for X-Box.  Anybody have it?  I just picked it up, heard it's supposed to be the RPG to end all RPGs.



Has a lot of interesting ideas and a solid interactive world that actively reacts to your decisions. On the downside, it takes about 16 hours to complete.


----------



## AnimEdge (Sep 17, 2004)

only 16? thats not koo


----------



## OUMoose (Sep 17, 2004)

A friend of mine was supposed to be getting it in the mail today.  As soon as he lets me know how it is (I don't have any console systems in the house), I can forward along an opinion.


----------



## higginj33 (Oct 19, 2004)

Me and my wife are both playing Fable now, and we are both really enjoying it.  It is definitely holding us over until Halo 2 drops


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 19, 2004)

This could have been a great game, but its too short, and the environment is not as interactive as I'd hoped.  Otherwise, the gameplay is pretty good.  Groovy magic.


----------



## someguy (Oct 19, 2004)

I refuse to own an x-box.  I wanna play halo so badly though.
But anywho it's probably one of those games you could rush through and beat in no time but if you take your time and enjoy it and beat everything you'll probably double your game play.  Actually that is what a friend told me.  I haven't played it though.
I want halo to be on something other than x box bah.


----------



## PeachMonkey (Oct 19, 2004)

For only 16 hours of gameplay, I'll wait until the game is being dumped in the discount bin.

I spent more time than that per *day* playing KOTOR when it first came out


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 19, 2004)

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> For only 16 hours of gameplay, I'll wait until the game is being dumped in the discount bin.
> 
> I spent more time than that per *day* playing KOTOR when it first came out


I am so up against a wall on KOTOR.  I am at the end, the Malak fight is all that's in my way, and he destroys me every time.  He keeps sucking the force out of the Jedi, and I haven't enough life to make it through.  I think I have to start again.


----------



## Sin (Oct 26, 2004)

Fable is incomplete.


much like morrowind was...they came out with a game of the year editon with more stuff in it.  So i think this is what they are gonna do for fable


----------



## PeachMonkey (Oct 26, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> I am so up against a wall on KOTOR.  I am at the end, the Malak fight is all that's in my way, and he destroys me every time.  He keeps sucking the force out of the Jedi, and I haven't enough life to make it through.  I think I have to start again.



Flatlander,

You need to use your force powers to take out those Jedi that he keeps sucking life force out of.  Run around, attack those Jedi, and don't fight Malak until he can't refuel and you're on more equal footing.


----------



## Flatlander (Oct 26, 2004)

PeachMonkey said:
			
		

> Flatlander,
> 
> You need to use your force powers to take out those Jedi that he keeps sucking life force out of. Run around, attack those Jedi, and don't fight Malak until he can't refuel and you're on more equal footing.


Thanks PM.  I'm going to attempt this tonight.  If it doesn't work, I will forever wear my shame for having been defeated by the dark side.


----------



## Sin (Nov 4, 2004)

I just beat Fable as a good guy...It was kewl. Now I am beatinga ll the little side quests


----------



## Adept (Nov 10, 2004)

Fable is an absolutely gorgeous game, with extremely solid gameplay and a very well structured world to interact with. It's levelling process is simple and innovative, as well as fairly realistic (apart from the ageing as you level thing. Seven game days pass, and you age more than thirty years  ).

 In fact, about the only complaint I can give about the game is its linear nature and the length of it. Completeing every side-quest, gathering every item and opening every demon door takes only 15 hours. To complete the entire game. 15 hours. Sadly once you play the game through a couple of times there is not much replay value. There is only so many times you can do the same quests over and over. It's a great game, thoroughly enjoyable, but it's no Halo.


----------



## Sin (Nov 10, 2004)

No its no halo....its a game that just took too long and funds where starting o get cut fromt he project, so they had to put out what they had, and hope it did well.  It did ok but it could have been way better.  i mean so many things where left out..... :idunno:


----------

